
A Review of Neverware's Cloudready as a Possible Alternative to Chromebooks - sT370ma2
https://cheapskatesguide.org/articles/cloudready.html
======
hx2a
I put Cloudready on a Google Pixel laptop because the original Chromebook OS
stopped getting updates. I like it a lot except there are issues related to
the laptop when it attempts to upgrade.

~~~
blacksmith_tb
Same rationale here, I have a Toshiba Chromebook 2 (swanky) that stopped
getting updates last year, now on the dev channel of Cloudready and it's got
working Linux containers even (but getting Android apps working via ARC is
sort of a headache). I remember part of the install process is going into the
ChromiumOS settings to enable media playback (and even Flash, I was amazed to
see), I wonder if the author missed that step?

------
ralphc
I didn't look at the list, but I ran Cloudready from USB on a Lenovo Yoga Pro
2 and a Toshiba laptop I have, without issues. Also installed on to a hard
disk on the Toshiba and it ran well. I didn't try the offline use after
getting apps, but boot up and shutdown worked fine.

------
osipovas
I set up Cloudready on a Dell Optiplex 3020 for my parents. They like it and
the maintenance I have to do is non existent.

Before that I had set up a ASUS CHROMEBOX-M004U. It had gotten too slow,
especially with photo viewing and basic internet browsing - definitely
unfortunate.

------
pge
I used cloudready to get an old windows netbook (asus eeepc) up and running
for my kids and it has been great.

------
sebringj
"The main problem I have with Chromebooks is that they are not guaranteed to
be supported by Google for more than 6.5 years. " I was seriously
interested/engaged in this then stopped there. I thought to myself, if I am
still using the same Chromebook in 6.5 years, either an apocalypse occurred or
I am so poor that I will have other problems that are more pressing than
worrying about Google support.

~~~
yjftsjthsd-h
Why? Hardware holds up well, and web browsing isn't _that_ resource intensive;
why should a perfectly good machine just stop working?

~~~
c256
It doesn’t stop working at all. It stops getting free OS updates, presumably
because there are many dozens of hardware configuration to manage, and having
fallen into that trap once with Android devices, they didn’t want to
immediately jump into the same pit a second time.

~~~
yjftsjthsd-h
> It doesn’t stop working at all. It stops getting free OS updates

No security updates on a browser (a program designed entirely for pulling and
running/rendering arbitrary code and data from untrusted sources) _is_ a death
sentence.

> having fallen into that trap once with Android devices

Google doesn't maintain any Android devices except its own.

